

Steve Klabnik on Git 1.8.2 release - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/git-1-8-2-released/

======
develop7
> The patterns in .gitignore and .gitattributes files can have __/, as a
> pattern that matches 0 or more levels of subdirectory.

Mercurial had this for ages.

------
adamspiers
Glad you like git check-ignore, it took me quite a lot of effort to implement
:)

